
What It's Like To Be In Entrepreneurial Hiatus - rsardeha
http://cemagnifique.com/2011/08/12/what-its-like-to-be-in-entrepreneurial-hiatus/
======
james-fend
I'd rather be stressed out and thinking all the time on what to do next than
do nothing and 'waste' my life...

